# royal dornoch  open weekend



## fat-tiger (Dec 18, 2011)

me and few pals  are off up to royal dornoch , 25th april, for the open weekend, the saturday is a 3 man team event were you need 1 person scratch to 12 and 1person 13 to 24 and 1 of either, the sunday is individuals were staying up there for the rest of the week doing 2rounds tain, 2rounds brora,golspie,1 or 2 rounds fortrose and rossmarkie ,and dornoch struie, all in including accomodation should be no more than Â£350 

we are short of 2 people in the 13 to 24 range handicaps to make the trip work on the saturday comp,  if intrested please list below  or send me a private message ,great value trip as dornoch is normally 100 pound a round, 

cheers chris


----------



## Andy (Dec 18, 2011)

Machrihanish now Dornoch eh. You'll be wanting to move up here next lol


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 18, 2011)

the home of golf, i would be a fool not to want to, my trouble would be they would want to throw me out,

also give me links over parkland anyday


----------



## Andy (Dec 18, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			the home of golf, i would be a fool not to want to, my trouble would be they would want to throw me out,

also give me links over parkland anyday
		
Click to expand...

If you take the prize at Machrihanish we'll give you a good send off lol

Links all the time for myself also.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 18, 2011)

Andy said:



			If you take the prize at Machrihanish we'll give you a good send off lol

Links all the time for myself also.
		
Click to expand...

ha ha i will be doing my best to take a prize back down to yorkshire,

whats the best links you have played in scotland

for me turnberry  but value for money montrose


----------



## Andy (Dec 18, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			ha ha i will be doing my best to take a prize back down to yorkshire,

whats the best links you have played in scotland

for me turnberry  but value for money montrose
		
Click to expand...

So far I would say The Ailsa at Turnberry but I will hopefully be playing the Old Course soon so that may change lol

I rate both Machrihanishh courses highly as well as Dundonald, Prestwick St Nicholas and Irvine Bogside. Hoping next year to try the Gailes Experience.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 18, 2011)

Andy said:



			So far I would say The Ailsa at Turnberry but I will hopefully be playing the Old Course soon so that may change lol

I rate both Machrihanishh courses highly as well as Dundonald, Prestwick St Nicholas and Irvine Bogside. Hoping next year to try the Gailes Experience.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Andy, i'm one that is going with Fat Tiger to Dornoch next year, he is a top man and i'm sure you'll all enjoy his company at Machrihanishh. We are also play Donald Trumps new course in July, now that looks amazing.
http://www.trumpgolfscotland.com/


----------



## Andy (Dec 18, 2011)

HDID Kenny said:



			Hi Andy, i'm one that is going with Fat Tiger to Dornoch next year, he is a top man and i'm sure you'll all enjoy his company at Machrihanishh. We are also play Donald Trumps new course in July, now that looks amazing.
http://www.trumpgolfscotland.com/

Click to expand...

Hi Kenny and welcome. Trumps course looks stunning, hope to play it at some time. Just hope it's worth the fee, bit steep if you ask me but at least you can say you've played it.

Hopefully see you next year at some of the meets.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2011)

Fat Tiger has already pm'd me about this, might be able to manage a couple of games depending on work


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 18, 2011)

Andy said:



			So far I would say The Ailsa at Turnberry but I will hopefully be playing the Old Course soon so that may change lol

I rate both Machrihanishh courses highly as well as Dundonald, Prestwick St Nicholas and Irvine Bogside. Hoping next year to try the Gailes Experience.
		
Click to expand...

we did the gailes experiance in early november andy 2 days was playing in tee shirts ,to our group we all loved dundonald and really looking forward to playing it again in a summer, but  our rounds on the ailsa were pretty special, november and i would say them greens were up there with as quick as ive played all year


----------



## Andy (Dec 18, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			we did the gailes experiance in early november andy 2 days was playing in tee shirts ,to our group we all loved dundonald and really looking forward to playing it again in a summer, but  our rounds on the ailsa were pretty special, november and i would say them greens were up there with as quick as ive played all year
		
Click to expand...

Turnberry is always good anytime I have played. First time I putter off the practice green lol, set me up for birdie on the 1st though.

Plus the Girvan Lighthouse (Starter) has some great stories of his days playing for Glasgow Rangers.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 18, 2011)

are you off up to machrihanish andy ? also your course looks pretty nice test of golf


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 18, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			we did the gailes experiance in early november andy 2 days was playing in tee shirts ,to our group we all loved dundonald and really looking forward to playing it again in a summer, but  our rounds on the ailsa were pretty special, november and i would say them greens were up there with as quick as ive played all year
		
Click to expand...

 You certainly had the pace of them Chris, showed your International Links skills that day


----------



## Andy (Dec 18, 2011)

fat-tiger said:



			are you off up to machrihanish andy ? also your course looks pretty nice test of golf
		
Click to expand...

I am Chris. Its an awesome weekend. Crawford does us proud.

Cheers about Gourock. Currently covered in a few inches of snow, but at it's peak it's hard to beat. The views are to die for on a summers day.

If your back up this neck of the woods in the summer your more than welcome to a game with your m8's.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 18, 2011)

that was 1 of my better days paul, you wasnt to bad your self, are you well ?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm ok mate, not played for a while though, going to play with Kenny, Sam, Doyley and co at Leven on the 28th though. Wish I could manage the Dornoch trip but can't see it happening, not a full week certainly but could try and get up for a game or 2 if I play my cards right.


----------



## Andy (Dec 18, 2011)

Did you get to try the MB's Paul?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 18, 2011)

Not yet Andy, proably won't get a chance to go over till Thursay at earliest now.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 18, 2011)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I'm ok mate, not played for a while though, going to play with Kenny, Sam, Doyley and co at Leven on the 28th though. Wish I could manage the Dornoch trip but can't see it happening, not a full week certainly but could try and get up for a game or 2 if I play my cards right.
		
Click to expand...

 Will you manage Mar Hall on the Fri/Sat Paul??


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 18, 2011)

HDID Kenny said:



			Will you manage Mar Hall on the Fri/Sat Paul??
		
Click to expand...

I should be good for Mar Hall Kenny. Will get it sorted in the New Year. I'm going to stay at my Grandads in Thornton on the 27th before Leven and take him out for a few pints


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 18, 2011)

Andy said:



			I am Chris. Its an awesome weekend. Crawford does us proud.

Cheers about Gourock. Currently covered in a few inches of snow, but at it's peak it's hard to beat. The views are to die for on a summers day.

If your back up this neck of the woods in the summer your more than welcome to a game with your m8's.
		
Click to expand...

that will be good then we can have a chat in machrinharish, were back up that way last weekend in may and defo looking for a game last sunday in may


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 18, 2011)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I should be good for Mar Hall Kenny. Will get it sorted in the New Year. I'm going to stay at my Grandads in Thornton on the 27th before Leven and take him out for a few pints 

Click to expand...

good on yer paul  , i used to have a really good laugh with my grandad he was more like 1 of the boys, and in his day would of drunk me and you under table togeather  r.i.p grandad dolly,,,,,, top man


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 21, 2011)

2 more 13 to 24 handicappers still required


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 27, 2011)

still looking for a couple more, homer this could suit you, some great coaches up the on some fine links courses, also could get abit of intrest going on your blog


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 6, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			2 more 13 to 24 handicappers still required
		
Click to expand...

still looking for 2 more, got 7 definates with deposites paid, 2 tee times booked for dornoch championship course at 5pm twilght offer  Â£55 each fri 27th april


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 17, 2012)

entry forms out in 2 weeks so if your intrested say now


----------

